# who still uses Royal Canin ?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is my Dilemma. The boys lately are not doing to well on the cooked NV medallions--- their stools have consistently gotten more and more runny. Jasper's has always been this way(he's always been finicky) But this is a new thing for Cash who when on pro plan always had perfect little tootsie roll stools. The only kibble I can get them to even look at is Royal Canin (I do a mix of poodle for the fiber and beauty because it is lower in cal) When ever I can get them to eat it-- stools are good again. 

So, do we feel OK about Royal Canin? Debbie I know Sam was on it? is he still? 

Do I just put the kibble down and if they eat it great and if they don't they go hungry? Neither of my boys are frail. But I have always given in before they have (partly because, I have bought into only wanting to feed them the best and I have heard mixed things about RC) So I have no idea how they will do health wise on it alone--- they are very healthy now-- just not the best output, which I know can indicate not utilizing their food well. 

So who uses RC? which kind? how long have you used it? how are their coats, skin, etc?

thanks guys.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Sorry to hear you've had a change of stool on your regular food (NV medallions). I wonder why that would happen. Anyway, Lincoln was on a Royal Canin special veterinary kibble for several months (Rabbit and potato) when we were trying to figure out his allergy problem awhile back. His stools were nice and firm and we didn't have any other problems with it, other than a dry coat (the fat content of that particular food was quite low). 

A daily runny stool can make you crazy after awhile! I hope you can find something that agrees with your boys. :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - The reason why the poop is runny is most likely they are not getting enough bone in their meals. The NV raw has very little % bone content in it. Try feeding some chicken necks or raw meaty bones. The poop will be rock hard! It's going to be so hard that I bet they have problems squeezing it out at first.. 
lol

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, you are a hoot!! I am at work right now and nearly burst out laughing!! I don't think they would appreciate 'why' I was laughing.... LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> (I do a mix of poodle for the fiber....)


Does the fiber come from all that fur? (sorry couldn't resist)

Silly Ryan, ound:

I switched Sam from Royal Canin to Fromm's Salmon a'la veg before Christmas.


----------

